# Don Roley: Good, Bad or Ugly?



## Kizaru (Nov 4, 2004)

*Someone wrote in the "crossing legs" thread*_: Perhaps I did take Don's post out of context here. If I did I apologize to him for that. I must admit that I've been around here for a few months now and it seems that DR and a few others are suspicious of any newbie's statements and almost go on the offensive with them. Questions asking what their experience is and almost what qualifies them to offer such a statement. Maybe it's just me, but I enjoy everyone's participation. After all this is what this forum is for. I would like to see more encouragement from "veterans" and not so much the negative perception received from us lowly, meager practioners just trying to get involved here. Of course this is my opinion._

What the above has to do with "cross stepping" I have no idea, maybe I'm just ignorant. It would seem that sometimes these threads degenerate into Don Roley, good, bad or just plain ugly so instead of slinging mud at him all over the place, I thought Id start a thread where people could concentrate their fire. Im sure Dons a busy guy, so itll probably save him some time if everythings all in one place.



Id like to be the first one to get started. 



Don Roley, good, bad or ugly? Well, Ill say Ive seen him in person and Ive seen him on video tape, and lets just say he aint no Tom Cruise.not even a close second to Bill Hemmer from CNNs American Morning. Maybe closer to Jack Cafferty, but thats still kind of insulting to Mr. Cafferty. 



Opinionated? Yes. Well informed? Id think so. Bad? Only in his dreams or when impersonating Michael Jackson. 



Anyone else have barbs, flaming arrows or reconstituted mammoth doo-doo to fling his way, please commence flinging!


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 4, 2004)

Good bad or Ugly?

Ugly, definately ugly. Both in my looks and the mood I am to see this thread in my forum. Especially since there does seem to be a lot of sniping coming at me from certain people.

I will leave it up to Kreth as to what should be done about this thread. Part of me is amused, part of me is just not in the mood for a  potential flame war like this.


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 4, 2004)

Don's good....and from what I hear, absolutely nothing to look at.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 4, 2004)

Well, I'll vouch for him.  Anyone who has a serious problem with Don needs to stop and ask himself _why_, because Mr. Roley is a well-informed man of high character and consistent ideals.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 4, 2004)

everyone has come to the agreement that don is ugly. lol. Never seen 'em, but from the sound of it (or sight) he fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.

seriously though, is this even a thread? well I guess it would have to be cause I posted on it, but whats the point?


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 4, 2004)

Shogun said:
			
		

> lol. Never seen 'em, but from the sound of it (or sight) he fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.


Maybe he could provide us with some proof one way or the other; a photograph perhaps?


----------



## Seig (Nov 4, 2004)

This thread is now locked and disciplinary action is being taken.

Seig
MT OPS Admin


----------

